# If you have a business, how to get more clients for your photography business!



## ChristianH (Apr 9, 2011)

These are a few tips I thought off the top of my head, I am more of a internet type of person, and I'm learning photography slowly but surely. These tips hopefully will help your business they are basic things, I just want to make sure you all know about this stuff!

1. Stand out from the crowd, if you don't have a youtube channel, twitter, facebook fan page, or other social media accounts make sure you create them and update them regularly. Your competitor probably has one of them. Keep up!

2. If you don't have a website, get one built, and definitely make a blog, when people see you writing about photography, posting your pictures they know they can trust you.

3. If you don't have a listing in Google Places, get one! 

4. I would really advise you to get backlinks yourself (for SEO purposes), but if you don't have the time, hire someone, you'll get your money back and probably double it!

Backlink: EXample: <a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com">YOUR KEYWORD CITY OR STATE</a> You want to put this everywhere that accepts HTML! 

5. Use keywords (your city name, state name, or anything people would search) on your sites, social media sites (this will help your SEO a huge amount).

6. Email Opt-in Auto Responder, from what I've seen, hardly any photography companies have these, what they do is keep your customers up to date (newsletter), you can send weekly, monthly, updates to those who are subscribed, you can give them coupons, keep reminding them, maybe they don't need you to shoot now, but in the long run they might!

7. Article Marketing is KEY to SEO nowaday's , you can write an article on "photos are so good for your future" "why get a photographer" "Best camera's of 2011" Anything that goes with photography, you put in the promoting box on the bottom your website, there you go a nice backlink that google gives nice juice to!

I'll be adding more soon, I really hope this helps you guys out, this is the simple stuff! I could bore you with all the advanced stuff if needed.

I have an ebook on SEO, but I don't know if you all want to do that yourself, I would just pay someone in my opinion.

To your success,

Christian


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 9, 2011)

Interesting ideas. However, I don't have a website and don't intend to get one. I have no account with any of the social media sites and I don't intend to start. Yet my studio is doing just fine 

As you said yourself, you're an internet person before being a photographer. When you do become a photographer you may realize that 1/ those things are not necessary for all aspects of photography (they would do nothing for me), 2/ all the time you spend updating them is time away from shooting where you actually make your money and, when not updated regularly, those things tend to look pretty stupid.


----------



## FavillePhoto (Apr 15, 2011)

I definitely agree with needing a website... Even if it is just one page with a little bit of information on it. If you don't have one, I guarantee that you are losing business. I know a lot of people who will not trust a company who does not have any sort of web presence at all, and will gladly chose one company over another solely based on that, even if it is more expensive. I, myself, am also guilty of this. I can not stress enough how important this is for your business.


----------



## vitor (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree that a website is a must if you want to make money in the industry.  These guys www.idealize360.com did my website for me for pretty cheap.  They also helped with a few marketing strategies.  I'm happy with it.  

However, the problem for some trying to break into the industry is that they don't feel like they have enough quality material to have an online portfolio.  I had that problem some 6 years ago.  But like FavillePhoto said above  "Even if it is just one page with a little bit of information on it. If you don't have one, I guarantee that you are losing business."


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know if we can ever get away from the idea, on this forum, that the only photography is retail photography but that is the only one that has anything to gain from having a website. Ok, just about the only one.

However, there is a lot more to photo than retail. WAKE UP, people!


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 15, 2011)

Our town does an "Art Walk" downtown the first Friday of each month during the Spring, Summer and Fall.  This last one was the first day of the year with really nice weather and there was a great turnout.  

I rented a little space in a business along the art walk, set up my portable portrait kit and stuck a sign on the sidewalk with "Free Professional Photo".  People came in, filled out a little card with their contact info, I took their picture and emailed them a web size along with a link to a special page on my web site offering to sell prints and a 15% discount on any portrait package if they came in to the studio.  So far I've sold 22 prints and 5 portrait packages with 9 more scheduled.  Next time I do it, I'm buying some ad time on the radio.  And hopefully, my new studio will be downtown as well (hoping to sign a lease next week).


----------



## FavillePhoto (Apr 15, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I don't know if we can ever get away from the idea, on this forum, that the only photography is retail photography but that is the only one that has anything to gain from having a website. Ok, just about the only one.
> 
> However, there is a lot more to photo than retail. WAKE UP, people!



Even if you aren't big on retail, it still can't hurt to just have a single, informative webpage about you or your photo studio with your contact information and a note saying "Call for more information".  You never know when someone unexpected might find you and hire you, just because they were able to find you online.  I read an article somewhere recently - can't remember at the moment, but, it claimed that some insanely high percentage (78%?) of shoppers start online first, before heading to town, or looking in a newspaper or magazine, or other resource.  That's a large percentage of shoppers that have a chance to discover you when you have a website.  Just my two cents.  I recommend making a website to EVERY one of my clients, if they don't already have one.

On a reassuring note, though, cloudwalker, I also agree with you, that you don't want to waste your entire life invested in your website.  Don't rely solely on the website to power your business.  Especially as a photographer, you really want to get out there and shoot events, and talk to people, and do a little self promoting, just by doing your job.  If you shoot a wedding, and do a fantastic job, I can almost guarantee that the bride will tell all of her girlfriends to use you when they get married.


----------



## FavillePhoto (Apr 15, 2011)

dnavarrojr said:


> Our town does an "Art Walk" downtown the first Friday of each month during the Spring, Summer and Fall.  This last one was the first day of the year with really nice weather and there was a great turnout.
> 
> I rented a little space in a business along the art walk, set up my portable portrait kit and stuck a sign on the sidewalk with "Free Professional Photo".  People came in, filled out a little card with their contact info, I took their picture and emailed them a web size along with a link to a special page on my web site offering to sell prints and a 15% discount on any portrait package if they came in to the studio.  So far I've sold 22 prints and 5 portrait packages with 9 more scheduled.  Next time I do it, I'm buying some ad time on the radio.  And hopefully, my new studio will be downtown as well (hoping to sign a lease next week).



That's fantastic!  And, such a great idea for a way to increase your business!  Offer something free up front to get them in the door, and see the quality of your work, and then, they're more likely to buy additional stuff after that.


----------



## JDaves (Apr 15, 2011)

I live and operate in a very small area.  Over the past 5 or 6 years it seems like every mom with a "rebel" is starting a sports type photo business  So I had to get aggressive to get my share of the limited business.  If the people do not see your work you can't sale anything.  I use a web site for sales and to show off my work, I wear shirts with my logo on them, give out 100's of business cards, rent a booth at the county Fair each year with a display of my work.  I also get ad space in all the local high school yearbooks.  At sporting events I hang my banners and have the PA guy give me a few plugs.  You must have a very good relationship with the schools to get this done.  I help the logal newspaper from time to time with sporting events and they give me free ad space a few times each years.

My sales have doubled each of the last two years after I started being aggressive with getting my work out to the public.  I also helps not only to provide very good work but to offer prices at a rate that the everyday person can afford.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 16, 2011)

I am at a point in my career now where I no longer want "everyday people" as clients.  For the most part, I find "everyday people" to be harder to please while demanding a lower price.  My little stunt I pulled at the beginning of the month with the art walk was aimed at higher end clients who enjoy art and shop in the downtown area which is nothing like the local mall where prices are much cheaper.  The vast majority of those doing the art walk have a higher income than average for this area.  Which typically means more disposable income to have professional photos done.  More importantly, I am networking with business owners and executives who are more likely to purchase my video services which is the bulk of my work.

I'm not knocking anyone who does go after the "everyday person".  That's how I started every business I've ever owned... with low prices and advertising aimed at the majority of the population in my area.  That helps to get you started, especially when you don't have the savings to weather those periods of inactivity when no money is coming in.  But eventually (and hopefully) things get better, you start saving and you begin to realize that people who try to save every penny they can are the most demanding of your time.  They are picky and less trustful that YOU are the professional and know what you are doing.  I have found that as you abandon those clients for those willing to pay more you find people who are typically professionals themselves and they know that if they knew anything about what you did, they would do it themselves.  They came to you for your expertise and professionalism and trust you to know what you are doing and let you make most of the decisions.  By the time you are ready for that stage, you have built a portfolio of quality work to show that your higher prices are worth every penny.

The high end photographers in my area are still doing extremely well.  They are typically booked months in advance and continue to book new clients all the time.  Because they have built a reputation as having earned the high fees they charge.  Now some may disagree, but I don't think anyone can start out that way.  If you don't have the portfolio to show off the quality of your work and you haven't built that reputation, you are not going to successfully compete in that market.  You have to pay your dues on the low to mid end before you can graduate to the high end.  A lot of those high end pros (including many here) think that if you can't compete on the high end then you shouldn't be in business at all... and I respectfully disagree.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 19, 2011)

FavillePhoto said:


> [Even if you aren't big on retail, it still can't hurt to just have a single, informative webpage about you or your photo studio with your contact information and a note saying "Call for more information".


 
It has nothing to do with being big on retail. It has to do with the fact that I don't do retail. Period.

And if you think you are going to get serious commercial jobs by having a website, you are in the wrong business.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 20, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> And if you think you are going to get serious commercial jobs by having a website, you are in the wrong business.



A "blanket statement" like that has got to be false.  I don't believe that simply having a web site will prevent you from getting commercial jobs.  And at the very least, even if it's not for the purpose of advertising, a web site is a great place to provide password protected proofs for clients to view.  I did an architectural shoot a couple of weeks ago and I posted the proofs on my web site because the local office wanted the main office in Illinois to review them.  Best way to do that is the web.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 20, 2011)

You can make a ton of bookings just doing referrals.  But being social doesn't suck either.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Fook, another thread that's going to make me sound like a snob. But I don't care.

This is also another case of people only reading a small percentage of what is being written/said. All I said in my first post was that not all photogs need a website. And I am one of those that don't. The only thing a website would do for me is some random idiot calling me who thinks I am going to shoot his next album cover for $250. I won't but I will waste a lot of time convincing this idiot I will not shoot his job. And yes, it happened not long ago because of something I said on a forum.

Could this be why I don't say who I am? Could very well be. This kind of situation is a waste of time to me. So is a website. Get over it. Just because the internet is the latest gadget doesn't mean it is a sales tool.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 20, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Fook, another thread that's going to make me sound like a snob. But I don't care.
> 
> This is also another case of people only reading a small percentage of what is being written/said. All I said in my first post was that not all photogs need a website. And I am one of those that don't. The only thing a website would do for me is some random idiot calling me who thinks I am going to shoot his next album cover for $250. I won't but I will waste a lot of time convincing this idiot I will not shoot his job. And yes, it happened not long ago because of something I said on a forum.
> 
> Could this be why I don't say who I am? Could very well be. This kind of situation is a waste of time to me. So is a website. Get over it. Just because the internet is the latest gadget doesn't mean it is a sales tool.




I don't have a website either. Also, when contacted by the Yellow Pages guy, who was try to get me to flesh out a web listing, I told him to put nothing. I am busy enough, and don't need random phone calls for crap work. I am however having a website made, and the idea to prevent random calls, is to have the website portray that I am high end, and expensive. Exclusive, if you will. But there is also the difference of someone who is already successful, and someone who is just getting started. If you are just getting started, you should probably have a website. If you are already established, and making money, is it needed? Nah.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Fook, another thread that's going to make me sound like a snob. But I don't care.
> ...


 
Totally agree. Especially if you are thinking of retail work.

My original point was that the OP's statement was a stupid blanket statement. Not every photog needs a web site. Period.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 20, 2011)

Cloud, don't get me wrong... If not having a web site works for you, more power to you.  I envy your building a successful business without one and not having to deal with updating it all the time, etc...  That goes for anyone else who is successful without one.

For what I do, I just find it useful for not only promoting my work, but keeping me in touch with my clients.  I hate having to keep it fresh all the time, but it's the nature of the beast once you start down that path.  And I personally don't feel I could be successful without one.

Obviously, there's no ONE right way to run a business.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 21, 2011)

dnavarrojr said:


> Cloud, don't get me wrong... If not having a web site works for you, more power to you.  I envy your building a successful business without one and not having to deal with updating it all the time, etc...  That goes for anyone else who is successful without one.
> 
> For what I do, I just find it useful for not only promoting my work, but keeping me in touch with my clients.  I hate having to keep it fresh all the time, but it's the nature of the beast once you start down that path.  And I personally don't feel I could be successful without one.
> 
> Obviously, there's no ONE right way to run a business.



Very true. Although I would suggest a website myself to anyone doing retail photo. But what we often seem to forget on this forum is that retail is only one part of the photo world.

In my part of it, commercial, quality jobs will come mostly from word of mouth or face to face marketing. A website would bring me jobs I don't really want. The ones that would take a lot of time training the clients for little financial reward. But Bitter is right in saying that when you are trying to establish yourself, it might be needed or useful. Especially if you are not much of a salesperson. Unfortunately, if you are not a salesperson, you probably won't go far in this business.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 21, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Unfortunately, if you are not a salesperson, you probably won't go far in this business.



There's my new quote for the week...


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (Apr 29, 2011)

I am just getting going.  I have made my central business model around my website.  The way I look at it, I have no store, and I do not have money to advertise at the moment.  All that I can do is good word of mouth advertising, and work on SEO for my website.  I am just getting into it and any info on building backlinks would be helpful.  If you guys get a second, please check it out so that you can give me some C&C Santa Clarita Photographer - Anthony Ryan Photo


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2011)

As soon as the music started, you lost me.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have found over the past decade that having a web site has not generated much in the way of new clients, it is basically just a portfolio.  It is not difficult for most half decent camera owners to put up 10-20 photos that look great and create a smoke and mirror site.  I switched to a commercial site last year and have generated more sales in this past year than I did in the 10 years prior, and have spent far less on the web site.  I send out proposals all the time to potential clients, but I also target specfic events. I email potential clients, again based on events, out of of every 10 emails or proposals I may get 3-4 replies, from that if I pick up a client that`s a good day......but it doesn`t happen all the time.  As long as dealing with frustration, closed doors and no replies is not a problem, keep at it.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

There seems to be a frustration with music on websites on this forum.  I will admit, I turn it off when I hear it on websites, but I have to admit that I have spoken with people that agree that it can add flavor to a site.  Nonetheless, I don't think it is going to make or break it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 1, 2011)

People I've talked to will say that music and flash are a waste of time, as much as many look impressive you're trying to sell yourself as a photographer or sell images, not sell flash and music. Simple, fast loading and easy to navigate sites work the best, if someone has to wait longer than 5-8 seconds for pages or pictures they generally move on.


----------



## dnavarrojr (May 1, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> There seems to be a frustration with music on websites on this forum.  I will admit, I turn it off when I hear it on websites, but I have to admit that I have spoken with people that agree that it can add flavor to a site.  Nonetheless, I don't think it is going to make or break it.



Let me tell you this from experience...  If you target weddings, family photography, etc... music on your web site will lose you a lot of visitors.  I read a study where 75% of working women do research on the web for purchases from work.  And music suddenly blaring from speakers is a dead giveaway that you're not working.   Not to mention, the number of people who use their computer at odd hours.

I would suggest that you take your pictures, turn them into a video with music and allow visitors to click the play button to view your video, rather than auto-starting it with music blaring out of no where.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 1, 2011)

I just turned the music off, I just read some of the same studies.  I do think that in my market at least a website is a necessary commodity.  It builds public trust in your company when they see it, and if you do not have a studio, it acts as your storefront.


----------

